# Sai and combi valve delete help !!!



## BADRVCA (Jan 21, 2013)

Secondary air Pump delete and combi
Hey guys lastnight i starting working on my Audi a6 2.7t , i got the secondary air Pump delete and put new hoses there , and bought the block off plates from 034 the combis valses are Also delete , Now my problem here is car starts fine but it smoked alot ? Has anyone ever done it . I been searching and on one has e ver had this problem ...? The smoke dont smell like gas or oil , it just smokes alot , what should i do . ?? Now the sensor that goes with the combi valve does that need to be removed at all or just leave it pluged in ?? Please i need help asap im moving to Virginia and i need car to be 100% running ... Pm pleAse ... I dont know if i i need to have the resisto e that goes into the air Pump ?? Idk or should i let it run úntil i dont see no smoke ...?? Like it alot of smoke ,,,


----------

